# Nationwide cash card



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Having extolled the virtues of the Nationwide cash card for the ease of withdrawing cash abroad, I was a little disappointed to receive a letter from them this morning advising that a new cash card+ is being introduced between June and September, and that this new card will not allow the withdrawal of cash abroad.

Spoke to them and they advised that I will need to apply for an upgrade in the Flex account once the new card is issued, subject to them approving the upgrade they will issue a debit card which will allow cash withdrawals abroad.


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

Curses......was just in process of opening an account with them to take advantage of the free EU cash withdrawal.

Oh well, that's one less new account they have lost. :x


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

Typing upcock....one MORE new account they have lost.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

b2tus said:


> Curses......was just in process of opening an account with them to take advantage of the free EU cash withdrawal.
> 
> Oh well, that's one less new account they have lost. :x


Don't be too hasty. I have just applied online for an account. You will see that a Cash Card account and a Flex Account are different. Cash Card accounts it seems are normally issued to people over pension age (i.e. no longer working). If you are still working and you apply to open a Flex Account and pay in your wages etc. then you should be allowed a Flex account with Debit Card.

JohnW


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

Thks JohnW. Am now retired and do not want to change my main bank where my regular income goes into.

Might be worth a chat with the local branch of Nationwide and I can see what the latest is.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

What do they mean by "abroad"?

There was a thread a while ago advising us that NW were intending to charge for cash withdrawals in some European countries (and "abroad" :wink: ), but not the near Continent.

Is this a repetition of the same information, or are they really getting tight!! 8O 

Dave


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*Nationwide VISA debit card*

This is real nuisance; I'm retired (otherwise I couldn't spend half the year away) but I certainly don't want my Company pension paid to Nationwide.

As far as I'm concerned, no VISA debit card means account closed - I'll be interested to hear how others get on - I've not yet had a letter from them but my card expires this year anyway.

For anyone who isn't clear about the advantage of the Nationwide account whilst in Europe, banks levy charges on foreign transactions in two ways - via the exchange rate and/or a commission charge. The Nationwide gives both a good exchange rate and doesn't charge commission (on cash withdrawals from BANKS. Note: banks. Supermarket cash machines and the like may incur a charge). Does anyone know what they are proposing for transactions other than cash withdrawals? At the end of the day, we can manage with very litttle cash and still benefit from their good exchange rate. Need to keep an eye on their exchange rates!

Ray


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> What do they mean by "abroad"?
> 
> There was a thread a while ago advising us that NW were intending to charge for cash withdrawals in some European countries (and "abroad" :wink: ), but not the near Continent.
> 
> ...


There is no charge for Europe but because Visa charge 1% for the rest of the World then Nationwide pass this charge on.

JohnW


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi no Nationwide "Cash Card" can be used abroad according to their site. Its only the Flex and Credit card that can be, see here: http://www.nationwide.co.uk/search/DisplayArticle.aspx?article=1259

Olley


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*Original post*

The original post by javea03730 paints a very definite picture (if I read it correctly) - the existing card that has been in use is being replaced with something else that doesn't permit cash withdrawals 'abroad' (OK, a loose word based on past announcements).

He's spoken to them and we must presume they understood what he said and their solution is an 'upgraded' account. But to what? Certainly not to their cash card account which would be of no use.

We need to know more...............

Ray


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

As we use the Nationwide cards when we are abroad I have just 'phoned them to ask what changes might be affecting me.

The young lady told me that there will be changes but only to the cash card. I understand that this is a card that can only be used for getting money out of a hole in a wall.

We use the Nationwide Visa Debit card and the Nationwide credit card and she told me that neither of those will be affected.

Our debit card is for a Flexi account. We only keep a nominal sum in that account for most of the year and put our 'holiday money' into it just before we go away. We were able to open th account by making a minimum payment into it. We do not have salaries etc paid into it.

Hope that makes things clearer.


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*Good news*

Cronkle,

I think that's just what we all wanted to hear - nice one!

Ray


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Its definately the Flex account you want.

I have one but its not my main account so if your money is paid in elsewhere then just setup an online transfer between your current bank and your new Flex account. That way when your going away you simply transfer funds across to the Flex. If you run out while away get online and transfer some more or call your bank and do it.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

To try and make things a bit clearer I attach a scanned copy of the letter from Nationwide.

When I phoned to clarify the position the lady said that I needed to upgrade my account so that they could issue a Visa debit card, put me through to another department, had a very genial chat with the chap who then went onto the system to do the upgrade. Bear in mind that I have a very substantial deposit with them on a 1 year guaranteed bond, an online saver which I use to fund the flex account and the flex account itself. Accounts always in credit.

When he asked the system to upgrade the account it declined. Asked him why - he didn't know, nothing to do with credit rating etc. He said that possibly it was because the existing cash card is still current, apply again when the new one is issued.

Will be interesting to see what response I get when the new one comes.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

barryd said:


> Its definately the Flex account you want.
> 
> I have one but its not my main account so if your money is paid in elsewhere then just setup an online transfer between your current bank and your new Flex account. That way when your going away you simply transfer funds across to the Flex. If you run out while away get online and transfer some more or call your bank and do it.


This is exactly what I do when we are away. I will transfer money before we go but as you are allowed to set up payments up to a month before I will also set up a payment just before leaving as well. So that usually minimises the amount of times i have to do it in France.

Also use my Flex account for holiday only but do have savings with them so that is probably why they let us set up a Flex account with them.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Nationwide*

Hi

You need a FLEX Account to get the Visa debit card. This card can be used for cash machine withdrawals and also at the counter in shops etc.

You could also get a Nationwide credit card, fee free in shops but different terms and conditions apply to using a CREDIT card in a cash machine.

Russell


----------



## billmac (May 25, 2005)

I am retired and my pension is not paid into Nationwide, but to partake of their facilities whilst away from UK I transfer my "spending money" each month by direct debit from my main bank into N/wide and this gives me my flex account card.


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*Cash Card account vs Flex Account*

The key bit here is the letter from the Nationwide to Javea0370 which clearly talks about a _cash card_. This not what you get with a Flex account; Flex account holders have a _Visa Debit card _which is a different animal altogether and does just what we all want - cash from _bank _cash machines and transactions from retailers both without commission charges (and a good exchange rate to boot).

Javea0370 - looks like you've got a cash card account and you need a Flex account.

End of topic?

Ray


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: Cash Card account vs Flex Account*



rayhook said:


> Javea0370 - looks like you've got a cash card account and you need a Flex account.
> 
> End of topic?
> 
> Ray


Hi Ray,

The mystery deepens as I do have a Flex account. Will have to go into a local branch as more likely to sort it out there than over the phone.

Mike


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*Oh dear*

Mike,

Errrr, now I'm really stumped! If I were you instead of asking the Nationwide what's what, I would ask initially if I could have a Visa debit card and see what response I get. I think you have to start from the view that whoever you speak to doesn't necessarily know the answer whereas you _do _know what you need! If they say 'No' then it's time to argue your corner and find out specifically why not.

When we opened our Flex account we were given a Visa card from the start and we only opened it with £10. Like everyone else, we just feed the account when we go away and it lays dormant for half the year.

I shall be very interested to know how you get on - as no doubt will others as this could yet come back to bite us all. Ouch!

Regards,

Ray


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: Oh dear*



rayhook said:


> Mike,
> 
> I shall be very interested to know how you get on - as no doubt will others as this could yet come back to bite us all. Ouch!
> 
> ...


Ray,

Thanks, I think that is good advice. I am off for 2 months in France and Spain at the end of March so I will keep on using the existing cash card for that trip and go in and see the branch when I get back.

I don't want to upset the applecart before I go as the service is so useful. Will post the result in June.

Mike


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*Away, away*

Mike,

We're away mid-April and back just for July. But our card expires as soon as we get back so I shall be keen to know how you get on.

Enjoy your travels.

Ray


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Cash Card account vs Flex Account*



rayhook said:


> The key bit here is the letter from the Nationwide to Javea0370 which clearly talks about a _cash card_. This not what you get with a Flex account; Flex account holders have a _Visa Debit card _which is a different animal altogether and does just what we all want - cash from _bank _cash machines and transactions from retailers both without commission charges (and a good exchange rate to boot).
> 
> Javea0370 - looks like you've got a cash card account and you need a Flex account.
> 
> ...


they may talk about a "cash card", but Viv's nationwide account is definitely a flex account, and she has had the same letter as above

see my post in the other thread http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-83356.html

I'll close this one so there's only one running. (with a cross ref to this one..


----------

